# First Trip to Co. Need advice on what to bring.



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I wear hiking boots out to parties/bars/dinners a decent amount of the time. Sometimes just tennis shoes. It is all just personal preference. You can certainly get by in regular shoes, will be colder and better chance at getting wet feet, but people do it all the time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tell your dad he's a dumb fuck


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

Carry some bags with you just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

hah might want to pack shorts and flip flops with the weather we're having.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd recommend bringing some snow. We don't have any.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

your dad is completely right. if you wear anything in CO besides snowboard or hiking boots you will get stuck. our infrastructure is worse than you can imagine, with no concrete anywhere outside of denver. everyone will know your a tourist and laugh at how stuck you are in avon with your non goretex non hiking shoes.

HAHA what a sick burn!


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

StreetDoc said:


> hah might want to pack shorts and flip flops with the weather we're having.


rofl, +1...you'll have a better time sun tanning up in the mtn's than snowboarding.


----------

